# Dear god Spyro, what have they done to you now?



## Lukar (Feb 11, 2011)

News article thingy
Gameplay trailer

It looks like it'll be fun, but... GRAAAAHHH. Why did they have to fuck up his design? :| I mean, I'll get used to it, I know that much, but still. He looked better in the previous games, it isn't like his classic appearance wouldn't fit here...

Anyway, the toy aspect looks interesting, at the very least. Can't wait to see more from the game.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 11, 2011)

Spyro + shitty WoW graphics = ...that, whatever you want to call THAT.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 11, 2011)

Spyro finally hit puberty get over it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 11, 2011)

He looks like a pissed off frog. XD


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 11, 2011)

Wat.

Well, on the plus side, at least this might discourage a fuckton of porn of this shit, when it comes out.


Wait, who the fuck am I kidding? No it won't.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 11, 2011)

he looks speshul. :V


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 11, 2011)

Spyro died the minute they made those Legend games >:C


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 11, 2011)

8-bit said:


> Spyro died the minute they made those Legend games >:C


 I only played the Spyro games for the PS1.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 11, 2011)

I am disappoint. They could have done better.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 11, 2011)

8-bit said:


> Spyro died the minute they made those Legend games >:C


 
Hey, those were fun :/ Different from the originals, but fun. At least, the third one was; I didn't play the others that much.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh my god, what did they do.  Looks like it got beaten with the ugly stick.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm not sure that this is really a Spyro game so much as it is a game they made and then slapped his name onto in order to make money off of franchise loyalty (kind of like StarFox Adventures).  That said, it doesn't even look very good.



> TURN YOUR ACTION FIGURES
> 
> INTO INTER-ACTION FIGURES



uugggghhhhh i hope this game crashes and burns


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 11, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Spyro finally hit puberty get over it.


 
Looks more like he hit a brick wall...

It's sad how much Spyro went down the drain.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey, anybody remember that one guy on the forum who went on about how hot Cynder was and how much he wanted to bone her? ...I wonder how that guy's feeling right now.

And yeah, I'm pretty much on the consensus this is going to be a failure the second it gets put on shelves. I mean... how are you even supposed to play this? Apparently you're supposed to drag around little figurines and things happen on the screen? How much would that even cost to get everything you'd need to make that work?


----------



## Jude (Feb 11, 2011)

Seriously, how could they mess _that_ up?!


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 11, 2011)

Lukar said:


> Hey, those were fun :/ Different from the originals, but fun. At least, the third one was; I didn't play the others that much.


 
No, they were sacks of fail.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 11, 2011)

Spyro hasn't been good since it left Insomniac's hands.


----------



## Delta (Feb 11, 2011)

What the fuck IS that.

Man I remember the first Spyro, best ever.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 11, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Spyro hasn't been good since it left Insomniac's hands.


 
Sadly I even doubt that with Insomniac it would have ended well, one of their reasons for abandoning Spyro was "he couldn't even hold a GUN"... that is just weak.

Well guess I will just dive into Fan-discontinuity and simply claim nothing past the first 3 games ever happened.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh god Activision, this game is doomed for failure. 

A few years ago I visited a local games studio that had Spyro art on its walls, implying that they were working on the next Spyro game, I sure hope this isn't them.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 11, 2011)

come hobbitses. I show you how to buy more game crap hobbitses


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 11, 2011)

This is actually disgusting. What the hell's with the AC/DC song? Thunder has little to do with a fire-breathing dragon.


----------



## BRN (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm scared that the few who are sucked into this will be the few to draw new-style Spyro art and we'll be reminded of this forever and forever, even after Activision pull the plug after an extended period of inevitabley-dismal sales.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 11, 2011)

Riptor said:


> How much would that even cost to get everything you'd need to make that work?


 A lot.
That's the whole point.

God, I am so sick of stupid gimmicks in the videogame industry.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2011)

DAHAHAHA!....
....
HAHAHAHA!
Ha!
Inb4 the death of the spyro franchise.
What did spyro get hit by the ugly stick while going through puberty?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 11, 2011)

Ratte said:


> Oh my god, what did they do.  Looks like it got beaten with the ugly stick.


 
No my dear mod, they beat it with the whole damn ugly tree.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 11, 2011)

Quiz time:  Is the news article's screenshot from the PS3 or XBox 360 version?



CannonFodder said:


> Inb4 the death of the spyro franchise.
> What did spyro get hit by the ugly stick while going through puberty?


Haven't you heard?  Zombies ate the Spyro franchise long ago when it stumbled out of the PS2 gate.

The Legend of Spyro games weren't _bad_, but a bit lackluster in the gameplay department and difficulty curve.  I ended up liking his design in _Dawn of the Dragon_ though, and the free flying was a nice relief from those infamous bottomless pits.

As for this latest release ... So what happened to the cute purple dragon design we all used to know and love?


----------



## cad (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh my, this is just sad. Really, really sad.
Not that Spyro ever was any good after the PSX era.
The Legend series were good, however. Different, yes, but good.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 11, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> As for this latest release ... So what happened to the cute purple dragon design we all used to know and love?


 
If they wanted to go for a "older" look they should have just checked some of the fan artwork (NO not the porn), there area few great pics of spyro just a little older and bigger while still keeping his original design mostly intact... THIS is just an abomination...


----------



## chrest (Feb 12, 2011)

I officially am not playing any more spyro games until they make him cute again, screw this creepy new spyro ><


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 12, 2011)

Spyro went down hill ever since Insomniac didn't help make them anymore.

Also do you have to have the toys to play the new game?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 12, 2011)

He looks like he flew into a wall.


----------



## Tolgron (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, dear, dear Spyro. Ever since your apex at _Year of the Dragon_ it seems you've been used more and more like a cheap whore for every last cent possible. Perhaps the most merciful thing now would be to let you die with some dignity, while those PS1 days are still fondly remembered.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 12, 2011)

Tolgron said:


> Oh, dear, dear Spyro. Ever since your apex at _Year of the Dragon_ it seems you've been *used more and more like a cheap whore for every last cent possible. Perhaps the most merciful thing now would be to let you die with some dignity,* while those PS1 days are still fondly remembered.


 
Yeah, they're gonna keep milking it. I mean, look at Sonic. XD


----------



## Trakaye (Feb 12, 2011)

This makes me sad 

It doesn't ruin my memories of the PS1 games so it really isn't that big of a deal I guess, but still...sucks to see something you like get sucky.

As for the look, maybe this is akin to the middle school awkward phase that you don't ever show anyone picture of.


----------



## Tolgron (Feb 12, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Yeah, they're gonna keep milking it. I mean, look at Sonic. XD



Oh, Sonic died aaaages ago. They just won't stop playing with his mangled, decaying corpse is all.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Feb 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Spyro hasn't been good since it left Insomniac's hands.


 
I'd go even farther and say it never was _that_ great to begin with. Love Insomniac though.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 12, 2011)

Sad part is I have seen people make flash animations of spyro getting raped by some ungodly mechanism and it has better graphics than the game designers put in.


----------



## BRN (Feb 12, 2011)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'd go even farther and say it never was _that_ great to begin with. Love Insomniac though.


 
Dangerous thing to say. Spyro 1 - the original - was a fond memory for thousands of gamers including myself.
Everyone remembers the final dragon from Haunted Castle, with the super-jump. What a _bitch._


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Feb 12, 2011)

SIX said:


> Dangerous thing to say. Spyro 1 - the original - was a fond memory for thousands of gamers including myself.
> Everyone remembers the final dragon from Haunted Castle, with the super-jump. What a _bitch._


 
I'm aware.

I was more of a Crash guy.


----------



## BRN (Feb 12, 2011)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm aware.
> 
> I was more of a Crash guy.


 
Triangle Triangle Triangle Triangle...


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Feb 12, 2011)

It's like they are trying to make it worse with every game, but if it gets good reception,(like hell it will), WTFN?!?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 12, 2011)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'd go even farther and say it never was _that_ great to begin with. Love Insomniac though.


 Yeah, it wasn't R&C, but it was still a fun quality game to play.


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 12, 2011)

That just looks awful. Poor Spyro, there used to be good games.


----------



## Billythe44th (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay, I willingly played through _Season of Ice_ for the GBA, with it's terrible isometric view platforming, and I can tell that this is a horrible idea.  Hell, _I'm a furry_ and I can tell that this is a bad idea.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 13, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> No my dear mod, they beat it with the whole damn ugly tree.


Still wrong. He fell out of the Ugly Tree and hit every branch on the way down!


----------



## Lobar (Feb 13, 2011)

With any luck Cynder will be a hideous unlovable hag.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 13, 2011)

It'll be ruined worse than it already was. It's Activision. Fucking. Activision.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Feb 13, 2011)

I loved/love the original 3 Spyro games for PS1. Got them all, just 100%ed the first one last week.
I have one of the XBox versions and it's HORRIBLE! What happened to my awesome levels within a main world? It sucked without that.

I also love the first few Crash games =D


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 13, 2011)

Trust Activision to start fucking shit up.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, fuck, my childhood just got raped. And you know it's bad when I say that. Not even fucking AC/DC can save this game. :[



Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'd go even farther and say it never was _that_ great to begin with. Love Insomniac though.


 That's because you're just a horny Ratchet & Clank fanfaggot.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 13, 2011)

The original Spyro was the main reason I even got a PS1 to begin with.  It's probably the only game I've ever considered a "killer app".

The latest design ... I blame the lighting, actually.  Still trying to guess if that's a shot from the 360 or PS3 version, because that level of texture detail is _way_ too high.  They seem to have missed the memo that Spyro's supposed to look like a _good_ guy.  Rule 34 aside, Spyro's supposed to look nice, not mean.


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 13, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> He looks like a pissed off frog. XD


 
Funny you say that, because when I first saw this, I thought it was another Crazy Frog game. Just try to deny the similarities, you can't. :V




8-bit said:


> Spyro died the minute they made those Legend games >:C


 
I actually thought they were pretty fun, the stories and acting sucked donkey balls though. :c


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 13, 2011)

I remember when Spyro was actually cute.


----------



## Oovie (Feb 13, 2011)

Joeyyy said:


> I only played the Spyro games for the PS1.


 He's a lot like Sonic, lasted one console then just whored out afterward. Stopped following Sonic at the Genesis, stopped following Spyro at the PlayStation 1.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 14, 2011)

Oovie said:


> He's a lot like Sonic, lasted one console then just whored out afterward. Stopped following Sonic at the Genesis, stopped following Spyro at the PlayStation 1.


 
Well, Sonic was still awesome on Dreamcast, but yeah I get your point.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 14, 2011)

Kirbizard said:


> I actually thought they were pretty fun, the stories and acting sucked donkey balls though. :c


 
2/3 failure is still failure


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 14, 2011)

If it isn't broken, don't "fix" it. :/


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 14, 2011)

8-bit said:


> 2/3 failure is still failure


 
The story and acting in Minecraft sucks too, but I wouldn't call it a failure. :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 14, 2011)

Kirbizard said:


> The story and acting in Minecraft sucks too, but I wouldn't call it a failure. :V


 
I dare you to tell a Creeper its acting is bad.


----------



## cad (Feb 14, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> I dare you to tell a Creeper its acting is bad.


Oh, I dare! :V


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2011)

Because Activision.


WTF? A Murloc? Really?!


----------



## Oovie (Feb 14, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> I dare you to tell a Creeper its acting is bad.


I'd worry only when they learn to walk around a corner to get to me rather than running into it.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 15, 2011)

Kirbizard said:


> The story and acting in Minecraft sucks too, but I wouldn't call it a failure. :V


 
They wernt pretending they were the sweetest shit since Betamax. New Spyro was


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 15, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> Oh, I dare! :V


 
ssssssssssssssssssssssssssss :V


----------



## cad (Feb 15, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> ssssssssssssssssssssssssssss :V


RAWR


----------



## MitchZer0 (Feb 15, 2011)

Saw it weeks ago, I went into rage and depression as the reason why I got PS2 was raped.

Activision, I will never buy another game from you.


----------

